# Ruger Vaquero for Deer?



## Retired LEO (Nov 24, 2011)

It's a 5.5" barrel 45 long colt, NIB, with blade n notch sights. Got it as a retirement gift many years ago and have never shot it. My son and I have taken deer with various rifles, bows, n crossbows over the years. Now we're talking handguns for next season. Is this "cowboy" shooter up to the task? Or, should I trade it for a 44mag?


----------



## kweidner (Nov 24, 2011)

do you reload?


----------



## ejs1980 (Nov 24, 2011)

If you can limit yourself to bow ranges I think the gun will suprise you how capable it is. You should go ahead and start practicing with it.


----------



## Marty55 (Nov 25, 2011)

The gun is stout and can handle deer loads.The big question is the small sights. If you're of AARP age (like me), the sights may limit your range to 25 yards or even less, depending on how well you can see.


----------



## chuckdog (Nov 25, 2011)

The .45 Colt is definitely up to the task. If it's a "New Vaquero" they won't stand the same loads as the original Vaquero.

The new style has among other things a much smaller grip frame. It feels great till you touch off a full magnum charge in one.

The mild traditional loads will handle a deer a normal handgun ranges. If yours is the original larger one, it'll handle as much as you can stand.(within safe limits)

I have a new style one that I load a tad above the traditional loadings, but not a lot. It'll take anything that walks in Ga.

I know I'm likely preaching to the choir, it's all about practice and shot placement with any of em' !


----------



## ejs1980 (Nov 25, 2011)

Never thought about the sight problems. I know a couple people that shoot them that are capable of 50 yard shots on game. Guess you will never know until you try.


----------



## redlevel (Nov 25, 2011)

A Vaquero, especially in .45 Colt, could be a very good gun for hunting Georgia whitetails.    Generally, they have pretty poor triggers right out of the box.   You can take it to a gun smith, or you can dry fire about 100,000 times, as well as practicing plenty with loaded ammo.  The triggers tend to get better with lots of use.  Also, go to the "Gunblast" site and search for "Poor Man's Trigger Job."

 As someone else said, you need to reload (or be rich) to be able to shoot enough ammo to become hunting proficient.  That holds true for any handgun, not just this one.  I load my .45s with 9 to 10 grains Unique behind a 255 grain Keith style semi-wadcutter.   That load is stout, but still pleasant to shoot in an old Vaquero.  Nothing like the sturm and drang of a .44 mag or a .357 mag, but just as effective.  I believe more effective, and so does John Linebaugh.
Scroll about half-way down to the section titled Power:
http://www.customsixguns.com/writings/dissolving_the_myth.htm

You can fool around with painting the front sight white with "whiteout," or whiting the rear notch and leaving the blade black, or painting it red with nail polish.  Usually some contrast helps.  

I've been shooting Ruger .45s for nearly 40 years, and Vaqueros since a year or two after they came out.  They are some great handguns.


----------



## GAR (Nov 27, 2011)

When loaded with tier 3 handloads the 45 Colt is no slouch.
If you reload there is a lot of good cast bullets out there to use. Just got to find the one that your gun likes.

You may want to also check the throating on the cylinder. Ruger, and in particular the 45 Colts they make are notorious for being undersized. If they are I would highly recommend that you get them fixed. It helps your accuracy a lot.

I own 4 differant Rugers in 45 Colt and they have all been opened up.

Tom


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a 7.5" Bisley, a 4 3/4" Linebaugh Custom Bisley, and an old model Vaquero, all in .45 colt. I can attest with suitable loads they are quite capable of taking anything in these parts. Handloading goes along way towards getting the most out of your gun/guns. So does adjusting the cylinder throats on any Rugers with a caliber that begins with a 4. Bought a reamer and did my own. lol


----------

